# where can i get this spoiler?



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

where can i get this spolier? i like the way it looks and i think it would look good on my car after i take the windshield wiper off. i found it on a dutch nx site. 

http://www.nissanpower.de/Treffenfotos/nxtreffen2002/bild_32.jpg


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know but that's a nice NX. I've never really liked the look of the NX but that kit and rims on that make it look tough as hell.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I agree, nicest NX I've ever seen. Makes me want to find one.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

anybody?


----------



## WhiteWiz (Oct 3, 2003)

If you find that kit let us know. group buy!


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

what type of rims are on that NX.. i want those on my SE-R.. sweet lookin


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

am that is a nice car.......


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Why didn't you just come over to the SR20DEforum and ask me or someone in the NX section? Come on man.
That looks like a Posert rear spoiler. 
The kit is a MS Design rear bottom spoiler. I have the front NX Design chin spoiler. I am getting that rear spoiler when I get my Euro spec rear bumper.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It also kinda looks like a B14 Sentra spoiler.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *It also kinda looks like a B14 Sentra spoiler. *


thats exactly what I thought....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe that is the B14 stillen aero wing.. it looks exactly like it


----------

